# Why Is It Cheaper To Insure A Mongrel?



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Why is it cheaper to insure a mongrel or crossbreed than a pedigree dog?


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

Because pedigree dogs are worth more!

Just like it's more expensive to insure a ferrari than an old banger.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Rosikus said:


> Because pedigree dogs are worth more!
> 
> Just like it's more expensive to insure a ferrari than an old banger.


I was going to say the same thing! 

Afterall, if something dreadful happens to your pooch like it gets stolen or killed  you get a pay out... so if your cross breed is say worth £150 and costs £10 a month to insure, they aren't going to charge you the same for a pedigree dog that's worth £900.

Or, it could be something else!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Well my quote was cheaper for metioning he was a jrt than with a mongrel - but i suppose jrt isn't 'kc' which amounts to the same thing. By the way the quotes were with the same company so their system is wrong?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

I thought it was because according to stats pedigree dogs are more susceptible to inherited disease? 

I'm not saying this is true (before I get shot lol) because I know that many xbreeds are lumped under their main breed's section within the stats.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

I also believed that with x breeds the risk of heath issues are not so great with known pedigree dogs.

Could be wrong tho!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm kinda sure (but not 100%) thats it goes by the health risks of the dogs. Pedigree ones have their known health issues and prices also vary in between the pedigree dogs. Cobi was alot dearer to insure than maya simply because Gsd are known for their hip problems. 
If more health issues the dog might have the more the insurance cost. 
Mongrels must have less problems or else the insurance would put up the price there. As they surely have a record what breeds or x breeds are the ones claiming most.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

It also depends in what area you live and if the dog(s) are neutered.

Our insurance for Meg has dropped since she was spayed.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Think theft has a bit to do with it as well. Never heard of many crossbreeds or mongrels getting stolen from gardens etc..


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Rosikus said:


> Because pedigree dogs are worth more!


But that's not always true, popular crossbreeds such as the Labradoodle and Cockerpoo are expensive to buy as a pup but the insurance is the same as for a mongrel. 

Milo and Trinny (Crossbreeds) are a lot less expensive to insure than Jayjay (KC Border Collie) yet he's the one that comes from health tested parents? How does that work?


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> But that's not always true, popular crossbreeds such as the Labradoodle and Cockerpoo are expensive to buy as a pup but the insurance is the same as for a mongrel.
> 
> Milo and Trinny (Crossbreeds) are a lot less expensive to insure than Jayjay (KC Border Collie) yet he's the one that comes from health tested parents? How does that work?


Maybe it's to do with risk assessments?

Pedigree dogs have health tests done that give a picture of the problems within that breed. So there is a bench mark. That can't be done for crossbreeds, as there is so much diversity between each dog. Plus, as crossbreeds or 'designer dogs' aren't generally health tested, in a lot of cases, problems wouldn't be found. Plenty of dogs with eye problems and hip dysplacia show no symptoms so unless they were tested, no-one would know they had the problem.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

jackson said:


> Pedigree dogs have health tests done that give a picture of the problems within that breed. So there is a bench mark. That can't be done for crossbreeds, as there is so much diversity between each dog. Plus, as crossbreeds or 'designer dogs' aren't generally health tested, in a lot of cases, problems wouldn't be found. Plenty of dogs with eye problems and hip dysplacia show no symptoms so unless they were tested, no-one would know they had the problem.


But surely if there were more claims for problems with crossbreeds than pedigrees then the cost would be higher? I've claimed twice on Milo's insurance (both for injuries) yet it's still far less than I'm paying for Jayjay.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Why is it cheaper to insure a mongrel or crossbreed than a pedigree dog?


Cuz they think pedigree dog owners must be able to afford it


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> Cuz they think pedigree dog owners must be able to afford it


LOL!


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> But that's not always true, popular crossbreeds such as the Labradoodle and Cockerpoo are expensive to buy as a pup but the insurance is the same as for a mongrel.
> 
> Milo and Trinny (Crossbreeds) are a lot less expensive to insure than Jayjay (KC Border Collie) yet he's the one that comes from health tested parents? How does that work?


We can't show them properly though, which is why pedigree dogs are more valuable. Same as they aren't as valuable as studs/to breed from.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Rosikus said:


> We can't show them properly though, which is why pedigree dogs are more valuable. Same as they aren't as valuable as studs/to breed from.


Whats showing got to do with it


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

Dogs are worth more to the owner if they're a good show dog maybe.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Rosikus said:


> Dogs are worth more to the owner if they're a good show dog maybe.


.......


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Insurance is all about calculated risks, the main ones I'd say: 

1. Pedigree dogs are more susceptible to theft.
2. Pedigree dogs can be more susceptible to health conditions.
3. Pedigree dogs are more likely to be shown/bred from.
4. The area you live in.
5. Previous claim history.

Further info...

Point 1. Xbreeds like the labradoodle cannot be registered by the KC, therefore are classified as non-pedigree by insurance co's. 

Point 2. Health conditions of mongrels cannot be defined by the insurance companies, whereas with pedigree dogs they know the conditions that may need to be covered, so they load their policies accordingly.

I'm not sure on point 3, it's not based on fact of any kind, just my opinion. If you're taking a dog to a show, it's likely to perhaps get injured, lost or stolen, due to the amount of people there etc. Breeding from the dog obviously has it's own risks, which I'm sure I don't need to detail here.

Point 4&5, don't need any explanation really, same as car/house insurance.

Insurance is all about risks and profit. They (insurance companies) don't give a monkeys about you and your pet, just the profit they can make. They take a risk with insurance, based on calculations they make. It basically works so the more people that claim for a certain condition, for example a GSD with a hip problem. The more people that claim, the higher the premium goes for a GSD. 

Because mongrels are so different, there's no way of tracking what conditions it may or may not have. 

Thats how I see it anyway.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Why is it cheaper to insure a mongrel or crossbreed than a pedigree dog?


I theorise it's becuase a Pedigree costs more so the insurance compaies know you are going to pay for the insurance and you have the money to do also.

Truthfully, probably to do with the generic creeks and squeaks you get with them.

Their reasons: Because we can and there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

I think it also counts what the dog is used for (pet, guarding dog, working dog) as our insurance asked us if we own a shop selling alcohol and if the dog is kept in the shop during the day


----------



## houndies (Aug 8, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Milo and Trinny (Crossbreeds) are a lot less expensive to insure than Jayjay (KC Border Collie) yet he's the one that comes from health tested parents? How does that work?


That's a really good point. Insurances should give allowances (cheaper fees) for pedigrees that have health checked parents. Marketed well it would have a great knock on effect for breeders and people choosing good breeders. 
(Having to pay for 3 Bassets in London - I'd love to get a discount from Petplan for having 2 from health checked, 1's a rescue from unknown orgin)


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Natik said:


> I think it also counts what the dog is used for (pet, guarding dog, working dog) as our insurance asked us if we own a shop selling alcohol and if the dog is kept in the shop during the day


Mine just asked if I would take the dog to work. Maybe I should, most of the toddlers I work with would be over the moon!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think because a lot of Pedigree's have health problems. (I know, I hear the cry of not that again!). But those of us who aren't completely dog enthusiasts, a lot probably don't know all about the health tests a dog should have before being bred, and the tests puppies should get. I reckon a lot of people go into buying a dog, they look for the pedigree, and buy a puppy, not realising it could have a lot of health problems.

So for that reason, I think insurance for pedigrees is higher. I also think it depends on your location, and the dog theft rate in your area/


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

Pro to do with the fact that if you have a payout on dog value would be more for some breeds also some are a higher risk of being stolen then others mainly toys.
It would cost me over £150 a month for basic insurance for my animals just covering vets fees and 3rd partie so put the money in the bank.
3rd partie is covered on alot of house insurance and in 9 yrs one of my horse has only cost for yearly jabs and to be put down insurance does not cover that and he was worth alot of money his insurance alone would have been over £800 a year so never bothered could you imagin how much pet p would have made out of me over 9 years that money has paid for my stupid vets bills this year and might not have anymore now for a few years so its swings and roundabout.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

It is all to do with statistics. Not just the fact a pedigree dog is more likely to be stolen. It is to do with longevity, health factor (being a main contributor). 

If u want to relate it to insuring cars why not relate it to people as well?

Mongrels do tend to outlive pedigree dogs, fact. Mongrels DO have less health problems than pedigrees, FACT. And I know some of you peeps wont like these facts, but that is exactly what they are facts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> Mine just asked if I would take the dog to work. Maybe I should, most of the toddlers I work with would be over the moon!


I take my pup to work - sometimes I might as well not be there cos the dog gets spoken to more than me LOL


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> It is all to do with statistics. Not just the fact a pedigree dog is more likely to be stolen. It is to do with longevity, health factor (being a main contributor).
> 
> If u want to relate it to insuring cars why not relate it to people as well?
> 
> Mongrels do tend to outlive pedigree dogs, fact. Mongrels DO have less health problems than pedigrees, FACT. And I know some of you peeps wont like these facts, but that is exactly what they are facts.


Perhaps you can post the evidence of these facts?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

jackson said:


> Perhaps you can post the evidence of these facts?


I dont need to post evidence - ask the friggin insurance companies yourself.


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

how odd then that i lost 3 of my x breeds at young ages and they have had years of health probs down to bad joints, eyes ears digestion and coats but by ped lab is ten only had one opp because he ate a stone and still runs at agility weekly and my peg collie with all his dna and eye test who is only 3 has only ever had his jabs at the vet.
If you can give me solid scientistic proof that my kc dogs are going to die young with bad health i would really like to read it so i can be ready with the right treatments etc.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Look I am not an insurance company. And I dont know why you lost your three crossbreeds before your labs. But it is statistics. 

Why in the human race do women live longer than men? Yes in some instances men do live longer BUT mainly women live longer hence life insurance for women is cheaper.

I am not going to post anymore because quite frankly some of you lot know it all so why should I bother. Bye bye.


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

Not a know it all just want to read what you have i like to see both side but getting a bit sick of all the anti kc dog on here i have had both kc and crosses its just stupid if you love dogs it should not matter.
I have asked my vet for studies in to this debate and they are looking into it but have not found any soild proof for this argument


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> I dont need to post evidence - ask the friggin insurance companies yourself.


Sorry, you sai dit was a fact, so I wanted to see the evidence that had brought you to the conslusion that it was fact.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Look I am not an insurance company. And I dont know why you lost your three crossbreeds before your labs. But it is statistics.
> 
> Why in the human race do women live longer than men? Yes in some instances men do live longer BUT mainly women live longer hence life insurance for women is cheaper.
> 
> I am not going to post anymore because quite frankly some of you lot know it all so why should I bother. Bye bye.


Hi Mrs D.- I'm backing you 100%. They are facts. I could easily back up what you say about men and women but i won't because some people are just being funny and will argue black is blue at the moment. Don't let them get to you. We know we are right on this one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Its a difficult argument to prove from either angle because the stats from the mongrel side are few in comparison to pedigree. Although that said, why would the insurance companies shoot themselves in the foot for no reason? If mongrels really needed more health care than pedigree why is the insurance cheaper? Because they are being really nice to pet owners?! I doubt it. It must be based on factual stats... insurance is big business I doubt they are going to just _assume_ pedigree dogs have higher risk of health problems.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

jackson said:


> Perhaps you can post the evidence of these facts?


post the evidence??? oh come on.this is a pet forum not a courtroom


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes absolutely!


----------



## Swish (Sep 18, 2008)

Probably due to the same reason its cheaper to insure a Ford Fiesta as opposed to a Ferrari. Its risk assessment, all insurance companies assess the risks and then pidgeon-hole everyone that falls into the best category that they can find.

Pedigrees are worth more money (hence theft problems) and they also carry hereditary problems which affects lifespan. Mongrels are less likely to be stolen and they have longer lifespans and are renouned for not needing as much in terms of vetinary bills compared to the pedigrees who are owned by the type of people who lavish them with grooming which can also lead to injuries that require vetinary procedures.

In an ideal world, an insurance company would assess every dog individually and then work out a premium that is in accordance to that dog, but seeing as humans still have to pidgeon-holed when it comes to life insurance (and even places in America) then how on earth do you expect a fair insurance price?

It's the way it is because it's the way it's always been, flying off the handle at people who have spared the time to answer your questions is the last bloody thing you can do to petition against the costs.


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

Thats basicly what i was trying to say but you put it better 
But they can only go on dogs that are insured so its not a true pic of all dogs out there.
I totally agree some breeds are in a mess and must take up lots of vets time i just get upset over the hole mines better then yours fight that keeps happening, I know of no studie done in to different breeds or crosses or types of crosses that say one is better then the other etc. I love all dogs just because its a dog but would really like to read the facts that people keep bringing up so many seem to know them so why will no one say where to find them? not being funny when i ask and sick of having my head taken off every time i do.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

I thought this thread was about why it was cheaper to insure a mongrel? No where can I see where it says mongrels are better than pedigrees or vice versa.

I for one own a pedigree and a mongrel.

I was only trying to explain why insurance companies charge less for mongrels. I am the one that got my head bitten off. In future I won't bother.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Swish said:


> It's the way it is because it's the way it's always been, flying off the handle at people who have spared the time to answer your questions is the last bloody thing you can do to petition against the costs.


Where have I flew off the handle at the people that have answered my question?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Where have I flew off the handle at the people that have answered my question?


I was thinking that


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> I was only trying to explain why insurance companies charge less for mongrels. I am the one that got my head bitten off. In future I won't bother.


lol let it go over your head, some people are obviously a bit touchy today!xxx


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

Think some times people are missing reading messages sorry if mine have come across as snappy they are not ment like that will try and word things better infuter.
Anyway i'm on my way back to belly buttons as its much more fun i'm staying off topics like this as it seems to get everyone B****ing.
Sod the insurance companies they will do anything not to pay out anyway.


----------



## Swish (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry aj, may have come across a bit strong there. I don't mean you directly mate, it just seemed that certain people were getting too defensive whereas some were getting too heated.

The point I didn't make is that no-one should be fighting or at the very least, getting quite strong with this debate. At the end of the day, its the insurance companies that are at fault and it would be better to voice our opinions towards them as opposed to each other.

Hope that clears it up a little


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Anyone on this topic ever askedf or contacted an insurance company and asked them WHY!!!!!!! 
Maybe it would help with the arguements


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

clueless said:


> Anyone on this topic ever askedf or contacted an insurance company and asked them WHY!!!!!!!
> Maybe it would help with the arguements


I meant to do that today but never got round to it. Whether it's true or not I think it's because mongrels/crosses are percieved to be healthier but we shall see.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I meant to do that today but never got round to it. Whether it's true or not I think it's because mongrels/crosses are percieved to be healthier but we shall see.


Okay No Doubt you will let us all know I am working but if I get a chance I will email a few and get some opinions


----------



## Swish (Sep 18, 2008)

Perhaps we should all just mass email all the insurance companies and compare the drivel that they will all no doubt spew... Would make for some interesting reading.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I meant to do that today but never got round to it. Whether it's true or not I think it's because mongrels/crosses are percieved to be healthier but we shall see.


 I meant to today as well, but wondered if they'd even be able to answer?

I think _percieved_ is the right word really. I have never seen or known of any actual research done that shows overall pedigrees are less healthy than crossbreeds/mongrels.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

So, for example... if you took 2 different breeds of pedigree dogs. Both were the same sex, same age... and same price, but one would be more expensive to insure than the other? Are certain dogs down as more of a risk on insurance database?


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Insurance companies work out their premiums on simple, non-emotional statistics. Pedigree dog owners are more likely to claim on their insurance than non-pedigree dogs, therefore pedigree dogs have a higher premium. Some breeds are also more likely to have more claims than others, therefore their premiums are higher than others.
It actually has nothing whatever to do with whether or not pedigrees are more valuable, more or less healthy than crossbreeds/mongrels - simply statistics.
I think that the single reason most responsible for the difference in premiums is simply that owners of crossbreeds are (a) less likely to insure their dogs (and therefore represent a smaller proportion of insured dogs overall - hence a lower "risk" for the insurers); and (b) are less likely to take their dogs to the vets for treatment - again a lower "risk" for the insurer.

As an example - in our little cul-de-sac, there are 8 families. 6 of these 8 families have dogs. Only one family (us) have pedigree dogs - the rest have a variety of staffy/terrier crosses. To my knowledge, we are the only family who ever takes our dogs to the vet for any reason whatever. Even when the other families' dogs are really, life-threateningly sick, they usually come to us for advice rather than to the vet. If the dog is really sick, they usually get it to the PDSA (if they can find someone in their family or friends who are on benefits and who will pretend that the dog is theirs.)

Mick


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

I would expect that the insurance companies consider that mongrals don't come with all the health issues that can be associated with the various breeds coupled with the interbreeding issue.

whether it's right of wrong - who knows - also they know they are not going to have to pay out around £600 should the dog die,
regards
sue


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

raindog said:


> Insurance companies work out their premiums on simple, non-emotional statistics. Pedigree dog owners are more likely to claim on their insurance than non-pedigree dogs, therefore pedigree dogs have a higher premium. Some breeds are also more likely to have more claims than others, therefore their premiums are higher than others.
> It actually has nothing whatever to do with whether or not pedigrees are more valuable, more or less healthy than crossbreeds/mongrels - simply statistics.
> I think that the single reason most responsible for the difference in premiums is simply that owners of crossbreeds are (a) less likely to insure their dogs (and therefore represent a smaller proportion of insured dogs overall - hence a lower "risk" for the insurers); and (b) are less likely to take their dogs to the vets for treatment - again a lower "risk" for the insurer.
> 
> ...


I know you're not generalising to all crossbreed owners but I'd just like to say no way in hell would I sit at home while my dog was ill, I'd be straight to the vet!


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> I know you're not generalising to all crossbreed owners but I'd just like to say no way in hell would I sit at home while my dog was ill, I'd be straight to the vet!


Of course not! But you and I (and probably the vast majority of people on this and other dog forums) are the exceptions that prove the rule. We have had crossbreeds in the past which have been every bit as pampered as our pedigrees but for the insurance companies, it's all about cold statistics.

Mick


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

Are you not tempted to call the rspca on them some times?
I guess alot of dogs that are cross breeds come from the rspca etc and they do help with vet bill and have seen lots of dogs in the vets paying by pdsa what really got my back up was a big fat smelly man moaning because he had to pay for yearly vacs to be able to clame wanted them to pay!!! They are doing it to help people with sick animals that have no money, what next he'll expect them to feed his dogs too!

Think we have got a good idea now on why lets just push them to make it cheaper and for horse insurance you do need a vet cert to say its in good health if the value is over £3000 for most companies and everyone wants in for loss of use cover which i think is a good idea.
Pet companies only go on what we tell them


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Maybe we should call up the insurance companies and ask? Lol 

We asked them why cobi was more expensive than maya and they said because Gsd have more hip problems, so thats were I assume it goes by the health risks.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

I dont know if this explain things or if it is of any use but i just browsed and found this and thought i would post it here even the thread is a bit older now 
Its an american link though

Pet Insurance - Aggressive Breeding


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Rosikus said:


> Because pedigree dogs are worth more!
> 
> Just like it's more expensive to insure a ferrari than an old banger.


Well with Pet Plan it cost more to insure Amber, than it does to insure our Mercedes.


----------

